# Would "The Beatles" have destroyed Lord of the Rings if they was allowed to make a movie adaptation?



## Mr.Underhill (Aug 13, 2022)

I sorta think so. It would just be, essentially a Sound of Music LOTR. It would have been horrendous music is one thing. But i also heard J.R.R Tolkien never liked music such as Jive, Woogie Boogie or The Beatles.








Peter Jackson on how Tolkien stopped a Beatles LOTR film


While making his Beatles series Get Back, the director learned about the Fab Four's letdown.



www.bbc.com





Say what you want about Hobbit by Peter Jackson, but i think Beatles could have made it worse if they were allowed in my view


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Mr.Underhill said:


> It would have been horrendous music


_In the likeness of the Discord of Melkor during the Ainulindale?_


----------



## Mr.Underhill (Aug 13, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> _In the likeness of the Discord of Melkor during the Ainulindale?_


I dont quite remember. But was it Melkor who tried to sing to be better than Iluvatar? Some kind of song contest in the Silmarillion book? "Melkor being cause of evil and discord" Been ages since i read it.


----------

